# Norwegian: avfølge (unfollow)



## timtfj

Er det et akseptert norsk oversettelse av engelsk 
_unfollow_—det vil si, å slutte å følge noen på Twitter, Tumblr osv?

Nylig har jeg sett _avfølge_, for eksempel:



En viss @SlimAgain har begynt å følge meg. Når har jeg vært feit, om jeg får spørre? Vennligst avfølg!


Men Google finner bare 2,050 resultater for _avfølge_. Det synes ikke mange for et vanlig ord.

Er dette bare fordi _avfølge_ er et nytt ord, eller finnes det et bedre ord? (På engelsk sier alle _unfollow_, men ikke alle er enige at _unfollow_ er egentlig et virkelig ord . . . )

Mange takk,
Tim


----------



## Cerb

Det er ikke et etablert norsk ord i dag og det høres ikke bra ut i mine ører.

Selv om jeg forstår hva som menes høres det like dumt ut som å si "off-follow" for meg. Det har nok blitt til i mangel på et bedre egnet ord. Jeg kan ikke komme på noe godt ord for å oversette "unfollow" selv heller. Personlig tror jeg faktisk jeg bruker "unfollow" også på norsk, men bøyd som et norsk verb.


----------



## timtfj

Takk---jeg skal ikke memorere "avfølge" som et norsk ord!

Nå har jeg prøvd "ufølge" og "unnfølge" på Google---begge gir nesten ingen resultatene (191 for "ufølge" og 32 for "unnfølge").


----------



## JohanIII

As this is a new word, google is the place to search.
But remember google is "smart" (but also remember - not smarter than you  ).
Try to go to google.no first when searching for Norwegian, and you'll get a very different result. I got 1.8m+ for _avfølg_.

Sorry, _avfølg_ and _avfølge_ of course give different results. Google searching maybe needs its own short FAQ.


----------



## basslop

Jeg har aldri hørt dette ordet før i jeg så det i denne tråden, men så er jeg ikke på Twitter. Etter å ha søkt på Internett virker det på meg som dette er et ord som er funnet opp der. 

Til timtfj: ...så bortsett fra dette ordet på Twitter, har vi ikke norsk et ord som dekker "unfollow" på engelsk. Da må man bruke "ikke følg", "la være å følge" etc.


----------



## timtfj

JohanIII said:


> As this is a new word, google is the place to search.
> But remember google is "smart" (but also remember - not smarter than you  ).
> Try to go to google.no first when searching for Norwegian, and you'll get a very different result. I got 1.8m+ for _avfølg_.


Thanks for that! I was searching google.uk for terms like "avfølg site:.no". Does it use the same filters (e.g. "site:"), or are they translated into Norwegian versions?


----------



## timtfj

basslop said:


> ...så bortsett fra dette ordet på Twitter, har vi ikke norsk et ord som dekker "unfollow" på engelsk. Da må man bruke "ikke følg", "la være å følge" etc.


Det gjelder også på engelsk---"unfollow" er ikke et vanlig eller skikkelig ord bortsett fra i sosiale medier sammenhenger slik som Twitter. Man må si noe som "stop following".


----------



## timtfj

OK, now this is puzzling. Search results from google.no (I get similar numbers from google.uk):



*avfølge:* 2,050 hits (*"å avfølge":* 1,050; *"skal avfølge":* 51)
*avfølg:*   1,820,000 hits (*"å avfølg":* 7; *"skal avfølg":* 0)
*avfølger:* 523 hits
*avfulgte:* 594 hits
*avfulgt:*  1,980 hits

Can anyone make sense of this?


----------



## Cerb

I can't verify this as I'm having some problems signing up, but I have a feeling Twitter might be using "avfølg" for their unfollow-button in the Norwegian version.


----------



## TrampGuy

Funnily enough, although "unfollow" is used in many other sites other than Twitter, you did mention Twitter as one of the first places to look at. Although I always go for google first, I really think Twitter would be one of the best places to start on this inquiry. So, I went through and changed my setting to Norwegian to find out they're actually using "*Slutt å følge*".
I got to say I like "avfølg" or "ufølge" better, but I'm not a native speaker.

Off topic - when I played around with Twitter's setting, I though I might as well change my location to Norway as well. Guess what...there's no Norway


----------



## timtfj

TrampGuy said:


> So, I went through and changed my setting to Norwegian to find out they're actually using "*Slutt å følge*".


Thanks---I tried to do that but once I'd changed the language setting, big chunks of the site stopped working so I never got as far as finding out what they use. (And I can't switch back, as the settings page is one of the non-working pages.)
For now I'm treating *avfølge* as colloquial or disputed (and adding it to my vocabulary as such).


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Even if "avfølg" is not a word currently found in the dictionary, it is a great word and I encourage its use. Rarly does one see Norwegianized word catch on like this, and since it covers the same meaning as"unfollow" is is absolutely an adequate substitute!


----------

